# حصرى جدا ترنيمه ابونا موسى رشدى " توبنى "



## †bent aboya† (23 مايو 2009)

سلام رب المجد معكم​
انا كنت فرحانه اوى لما اتبعتتلى الترنيمه بتاعت ابونا موسى الجديد

"توبنى" ترنيمه الشريط الجديد جداااا  

وقولت لازم اخواتى كمان يسمعوها لان كلنا بنحب ابونا موسى بترانيمه الرائعه


ليــــــــنك الترنيمه


http://www.4shared.com/file/107053724/ec781a5d/_online.html


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصرى جدا ترنيمه ابونا موسى رشدى "توبنى"*


شكرااااا جزيلا يبا بنت العدرا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصرى جدا ترنيمه ابونا موسى رشدى "توبنى"*

شكرا على الترنيمه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## †bent aboya† (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصرى جدا ترنيمه ابونا موسى رشدى "توبنى"*



كليمو قال:


> شكرااااا جزيلا يبا بنت العدرا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك




شكرااا ليك ياكليمو على ردك الرب يعوض تعبك

بس انا بنت ابويا مش بنت العدرا وعموما برضه امى وحبيبتى العدرا


----------



## †bent aboya† (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصرى جدا ترنيمه ابونا موسى رشدى "توبنى"*



kokoman قال:


> شكرا على الترنيمه
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



ميرسى على ردك kokoman
 ربنا يعوضك


----------



## gogoooo (22 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى كتيييييييير


----------



## lovely dove (22 يونيو 2009)

مرسي ياقمراية علي الترنيمة 
جاري التحميل 
ربنا يعوض تعبك
​


----------



## anosh (23 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى يا قمر على تعبك 
و على الترنيمة *​


----------

